# lab-furnace hot enough (1100°C) to melt gold



## frank-20011 (Aug 22, 2016)

hello everyone,

i've bought a used lab furnace (EFCO 150) yesterday for only ~80 bucks and now, after reading some threads written by people which have problems with ofens like this one:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GOLDBRUNN-SCHMELZ-OFEN-3-KG-1100-GRAD-MUFFELOFEN-MUFFEL-GOLDSCHMELZEN-/111618788883?hash=item19fcff8e13:g:~iAAAOSwe-FVACHU

i am in fear if my furnace make the same problems...shure: gold melts at 1064°C but there isn't a lot space between 1064°C and 1100°C.

the bruning-chamber is 85 x 160 x 195mm and so it must be possible to use a silica dish in it...


do you think 1100°C is enough in these case? 
is a silica dish the optimal choice for melting gold in these oven?

best regards, frank!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 22, 2016)

There have been quite a few posts discussing those type furnaces and the consensus is that they're basically worthless for the refiner. I hate to be the bearer of bad news. If you flux in them, you will ruin the expensive crucible. It might take an hour, or so, to melt gold, if you're lucky. You're much better off with a torch and melting dishes.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=24057&p=254545&hilit=handi+melt+furnace#p254545


----------



## frank-20011 (Aug 22, 2016)

hello,

nono, i didn't bought the furnace which i've linked, i've bought an EFCO 150 but the EFCO has an maximum temp. of 1100°C like the oven I've linked....

THESE OVEN:

http://laborofen.com/de/Efco-Oefen/Brennofen-Efco-150

is the one i have bought an if i have stated: he only arrives 1100°C, only 36°C more as the melting point of gold.


best regards! Frank!


----------



## frank-20011 (Aug 23, 2016)

hello,

o.k. you mean the EFCO 150 with 1100°C:

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.megahobby.de%2Fmedia%2Fimages%2Forg%2F9950061_A_1.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.megahobby.de%2Fbastel-material%2Ftechnische-hobbies%2Fbrennoefen-steuerungen-zubehoer%2Fbrenn-kuehloefen-geraete%2Fefco-150-230-v-1200w-6a-1100c-brennraum-b160xh85xt195mm-150-kf.html&h=496&w=496&tbnid=y9Eu-Y3yYCkJ8M%3A&docid=7Vzc06UzjMUZeM&itg=1&ei=bki8V_v7GeSSgAaLhKnYBA&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=542&page=1&start=0&ndsp=45&ved=0ahUKEwj76tvBy9fOAhVkCcAKHQtCCksQMwhqKCMwIw&bih=859&biw=1631


is as unfit as the GOLDBRUNN i have linked as an example only:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GOLDBRUNN-SCHMELZOFEN-1-KG-DIGITAL-1100-GRAD-GOLD-SILBER-KUPFER-SCHMELZEN-/111550919503?hash=item19f8f3f34f:g:itEAAOSwj0NUkTjd

and i say it again: i have the EFCO, NOT the GOLDBRUNN and in the EFCO i can use silica dishes, metal dishes and so on!

best regards!


----------

